# Chuyên cung cấp và lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp giá rẻ nhất



## truchailongvan (15/10/21)

*ĐƠN VỊ THIẾT KẾ, THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH CÔNG NGHIỆP CHUYÊN NGHIỆP NHẤT MIỀN NAM.*


Nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, hay kho chứa hàng,…đều là những nơi có nhiều người cùng làm việc trong một không gian rộng, các máy móc, thiết bị hoạt động liên tục nên tạo ra sự ngột ngạt. Vì vậy, không gian này đòi hỏi phải lắp đặt một hệ thống máy lạnh với công suất lớn để đảm bảo môi trường thoải mái, mát lạnh, nhân viên làm việc hiệu quả. Và sản phẩm *máy lạnh công nghiệp* với công suất lớn đang được nhiều chủ đầu tư tin tưởng lựa chọn.








_Hình ảnh thực tế nhà xưởng tại Bình Dương được Hải Long Vân thi công máy lạnh giấu trần ống gió công nghiệp _



*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH CÔNG NGHIỆP CÓ NHỮNG SẢN PHẨM NÀO?*


Hiện nay, chủ yếu chỉ có loại máy lạnh công nghiệp thực sự được người tiêu dùng quan tâm:




*Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp.*
 


Lắp đặt dễ dàng: bạn chỉ cần đặt chiếc máy lạnh này trực tiếp xuống sàn nhà ở một vị trí thích hợp mà không cần phải khoan tường hay khoét trần như những dòng máy lạnh khác.
Khả năng làm lạnh nhanh và phân bổ gió đồng đều: quạt thổi của dàn lạnh bên trong máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin có kích thước lớn, lốc máy sử dụng thường là loại lốc piston nên tính ổn định của máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin cao, ít bị hư hỏng lặt vặt.
Hoạt động êm ái, độ bền cao: nhờ trang bị máy nén xoắn ốc nên máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp tuy có công suất lớn nhưng hoạt động khá êm, không gây tiếng ồn lớn.
Tiết kiệm điện năng tốt: Sản phẩm được trang bị công nghệ inverter và heat pump tiên tiến giúp gia tăng hiệu suất và giảm thiểu điện năng tiêu thụ.
 

*Thương hiệu luôn có hàng sẵn:*




Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin: 82.200.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp LG: 70.000.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Reetech: 68.800.000đ.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Nagakawa: 57.800.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Sumikura: 66.300.000đ
 













_Hình ảnh máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp đặt sàn thổi trực tiếp_




*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp.*
 


Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp có công suất từ 5.5hp – 20hp chính là một trong những giải pháp ưu việt để giải quyết được những lỗ hổng của nơi không gian sản xuất khắc nghiệt trên.
Đây là sản phẩm được lắp giấu hẳn trên trần không gây tốn diện tích, đảm bảo thẩm mỹ và tiết kiệm không gian cho nhà xưởng, đồng thời với công suất lớn đảm bảo khả năng làm mát tối đa đến từng ngóc ngách trong không gian.
Chất lượng làm mát tốt, hình dáng mặt nạ thổi gió là tùy thuộc vào sở thích và kiểu cách sáng tạo của người dùng, điều này giúp người dùng có thể tự tạo riêng cho mình phong cách độc đáo, khác lạ.
Làm mát nhẹ nhàng, do được thổi qua một hệ thống ống gió mềm và cứng, nên không gây bí bách hay quá gắt gỏng đối với người sử dụng
Hoạt động bền bỉ, liên tục trong nhiều giờ liền mà ít khi xảy ra hư hỏng, sự cố. 
 

*Thương hiệu phân phối và luôn có hàng sẵn:*




Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Trane: Giá liên hệ (8.0hp – 24hp)
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin: 47.000.000đ – 132.300.000đ (5.5hp – 20hp)
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Reetech: 66.300.000đ – 194.000.000đ (10hp – 32hp)
 






_Hình ảnh kỹ thuật Hải Long Vân đang thi công máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp cho nhà xưởng_



*NÊN LỰA CHỌN THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH CÔNG NGHIỆP NÀO LÀ TỐT NHẤT?*


Thật ra không thể đánh giá chính xác chỉ dựa qua vài ưu hay khuyết điểm của sản phẩm mà đưa ra cho bạn lời khuyên nên lựa chọn *thi công máy lạnh công nghiệp* nào là tốt nhất. Vì căn bản, muốn thi công và hoàn thành một cách tốt nhất, cần phải dựa vào công trình thực tế, để đánh giá chính xác đặc điểm không gian bạn cần gì, nên thi công loại nào là vẹn toàn.



Quan trọng nhất, bạn cần phải cho nhân viên tư vấn biết, mức chi phí mà bạn có thể chi trả được cho hệ thống công trình thi công máy lạnh công nghiệp này là bao nhiêu, từ đó, chúng tôi mới có những giải pháp tốt nhất nhằm tiết kiệm tối đa chi phí bỏ ra.




Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp, giá máy cao, chi phí lắp đặt rẻ.
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp, giá máy rẻ, chi phí lắp đặt cao.
 

=> Tổng chi phí để sở hữu một hệ thống máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp sẽ cao hơn rất nhiều so với máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp. Tuy nhiên, về khả năng đảo gió, làm lạnh đều và đảm bảo sức khỏe hơn cho nhân công thì máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió lại hoàn thành tốt hơn.



+++ Nên xem thêm: 3 dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin cho nhà xưởng tốt nhất – Lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp.










*ĐƠN VỊ THIẾT KẾ, THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH CÔNG NGHIỆP CHUYÊN NGHIỆP NHẤT MIỀN NAM LÀ ĐÂU?*


Hải Long Vân tự tin là một trong những đơn vị thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh công nghiệp chuyên nghiệp nhất với giá cực rẻ tại khu vực TPHCM các quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Tân Phú, Phú Nhuận, Bình Thạnh, Bình Tân, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, huyện Bình Chánh, Cần Giờ, Củ Chi, Hóc Môn, Nhà Bè; và các tỉnh lân cận Long An, Tiền Giang, Bình Dương, Đồng Nai,…



Với kinh nghiệm 7 năm trong thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh công nghiệp chuyên nghiệp, nhận thầu cho nhiều công trình cỡ đại như nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, biệt thự liền kề hay căn hộ chung cư,… đây đều là những không gian có cách lắp đặt vô cùng phức tạp, đòi hỏi tay nghề cao, độ chính xác và tỉ mỉ cần thiết trong lên ý tưởng, thiết kế và tiến hành lắp đặt… chung quy lại, Hải Long Vân vẫn hoàn thành một cách tốt nhất.

















*KẾT LUẬN.*


Lưu ngay số Hotline 0909 787 022 – Mr Hoàng để được hỗ trợ tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán chi phí *thi công máy lạnh công nghiệp* cho không gian chuẩn xác và nhanh chóng nhất



Hải Long Vân ngoài việc là đại lý cung cấp và là đơn vị thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh công nghiệp chuyên nghiệp nhất miền Nam, chúng tôi còn chuyên nhận thầu cho nhiều công trình cần đến sự hỗ trợ của các sản phẩm máy lạnh như máy lạnh multi, máy lạnh áp trần, máy lạnh âm trần,… với giá cực kì rẻ và tay nghề cực kì cao. Đảm bảo sẽ mang lại cho bạn một không gian hài lòng nhất cho bạn.



Tin nên tham khảo thêm: 


Nhà phân phối và thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp giá rẻ nhất
Đại lý chính thức bán và thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp giá rẻ nhất


----------

